# Find the lists that don't contain a specific item.



## linkn00 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hello please help.

I need a method that could identify the sales orders that do not contain a specific item on the Item list.
this is what it looks like.

Sales Order numberItemItem List1​aa1​bb2​a2​c3​*d*3​a

in this case, Sales order number 3 does  not contain the item on the Item list

Thank you so much


----------



## JoeMo (Dec 21, 2022)

You could apply conditional formatting to highlight items that are not on the Item List. Extend the range of the Item List to cover all the items on it.
Book1ABCD1Sales Order numberItemItem List21aa31bb42a52c63d73aSheet2Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueB2:B7Expression=ISNA(MATCH($B2,$D$2:$D$30,0))textNO


----------



## linkn00 (Dec 21, 2022)

This doesn't work because Sales Order # 2 does contain item "a". 
I am looking for a way to identify the Sales Order # that does not contain an item in the Item list.


----------



## JoeMo (Dec 21, 2022)

linkn00 said:


> This doesn't work because Sales Order # 2 does contain item "a".
> I am looking for a way to identify the Sales Order # that does not contain an item in the Item list.





linkn00 said:


> This doesn't work because Sales Order # 2 does contain item "a".
> I am looking for a way to* identify the Sales Order #* that does not contain an item in the Item list.


That wasn't clear to me from your initial post .... Maybe:
Book1ABCD1Sales Order numberItemItem List21aa31bb42a52c63d73aSheet2Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueB2:B7Expression=AND($A3=$A2,ISNA(MATCH($B2,$D$2:$D$30,0)))textNO


----------



## linkn00 (Dec 21, 2022)

Sorry, it wasn't clear. 
Thanks, this work only the sales order is always a pair. Is there a way to make it more dynamic?


----------

